# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Acanthurus tennenti

## Julio Macieira

_




Acanthurus tennenti_

Família: Acanthuridae
Alimentação: Vegetal e zooplancton
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 45çms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 500 litros
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil): 2
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado): 3
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo): 3

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Acanthurus tennenti,  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

Eu tenho um muito meigo que vem comer à mão. À semelhança do olivaceus, tem o habito de ingerir areia de onde extrai organismos e detritos que fazem parte da sua alimentação. É, pelo menos para mim, um peixe muito bonito e muito útil porque revolve a camada superficial do substrato arenoso. Dado ter esta característica alimentar pode na fase inicial da sua integração, apresentar alguma reticencia para se alimentar convenientemente, o que implica prestar-lhe alguma atenção mais dedicada tanto no alimento como no carinho que aprecia e o ajuda a acalmar-se e integrar-se. Adora cyclop-eeze, algas frescas de que arranca pedacinhos e algas liofilizadas cortadas aos pedaços pequenos.

Nas fotografias abaixo que são de modesta qualidade, vê-mo-lo aproveitar a papa do Zanclus e mesmo sendo esponja que não come no estado natural, aqui "marcha tudo" até porque esta papa tem cyclop-eeze, mysys, entre outros ingredientes.








Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Elo (link) em primeiro lugar na pesquisa Google por:

Acanthurus tennenti

----------


## Duarte Araujo



----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Olá, Pedro  :Olá:  

Se tens o azar de a ASAE te ver a dar de comer ao peixe com essa colher e ela não estiver homolgada conforme pareçe pela qualidade da foto corre o risco de ficares com o aquário apreendido  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá, Pedro  
> 
> Se tens o azar de a ASAE te ver a dar de comer ao peixe com essa colher e ela não estiver homologada conforme parece pela qualidade da foto corre o risco de ficares com o aquário apreendido     
> 
> Um abraço


 :Olá: Viva Joaquim
Depois do que acabei de publicar na forma da resposta 47 do questionário de química a ASAE não tem hipótese, e ainda por cima parte dos meus antepassados veio da Escócia.... :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:  :SbSourire: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rui da Silva

este não está nos seus melhores dias, a comissão de boas vindas, tratou de lhe mostrar que território pága-se com o corpo, mas enfim, come bem, e apesar das lesões nas barbatanas, o seu estado juvenil mostra as suas lindas caracteristicas..

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Família: Acanthuridae
Alimentação: Vegetal e zooplancton
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 45çms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 500 litros
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil): 2
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado): 3
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo): 3

----------

